# Yesterday in sports



## Poka_Doodle (Sep 26, 2016)

So I think it's appropriate for us to discuss the two men that were lost in sports yesterday morning. One amazing pitcher with plenty of talent and an amazing story. And a legendary golfer who's name will stay on a drink.
Share your memories of them. And let's honor their names.


----------



## Alexz7272 (Sep 26, 2016)

I don't follow sports much but I feel for the pitchers girlfriend who is pregnant with their child. I cannot even begin to imagine her anguish


----------



## NH homesteader (Sep 26, 2016)

Oh I didn't know that.  How awful.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Sep 26, 2016)

Arnold Palmer and I are fraternity brothers


----------



## samssimonsays (Sep 26, 2016)

Very sad news.  So sorry OFA.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Sep 26, 2016)

samssimonsays said:


> Very sad news.  So sorry OFA.


Different schools and many years apart.
He went to Wake Forest University here in North Carolina
He was my fraternity's most famous alumni.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Sep 26, 2016)

Sorry OFA



Alexz7272 said:


> I don't follow sports much but I feel for the pitchers girlfriend who is pregnant with their child. I cannot even begin to imagine her anguish


Yeah, I feel got that time when she has to explain what happened to the child's father.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Sep 26, 2016)

Like any sports fan should do when a team in their sport is going through something like this I turned in the game to pay tribute. Tribute was everywhere, and likely the majority of fans were watching. I'm glad the Marlins won, and they did many amazing tributes. I'm glad to see them playing because, is not about the event, it's about the response and this was done in an amazing way.


----------

